# Saw Training Day... unfortunately



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My husband and I hadn't seen a movie in a theater for a while, so we searched the local reviews and went to see Training Day with Denzel Washington.  I walked out of Pulp Fiction because of the violence, and came within a hair of doing the same for this one. I had read the reviews, which mentioned the violence, but man! I'm sure they thought it was necessary for the story line, but this one went overboard. Saddest of all were the parents who brought their toddlers and elementary school aged children to the show. I know that's another subject (parents who put their own desires before the good of their children), but it added to the negative experience.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Whenever I see a film where there is a lot of special effects I can’t help but wonder how many people could have been fed if the money had been given to charity instead. 

Imagine if instead of blowing up a car in a film, you would see a little matchbox car blowing up and a sign under it saying: Instead of blowing up a real car we gave X $ to charity…


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I could not agree with both of you more! I always thought that instead of making a stupid love story that cost over 200 million dollars (I am thinking of Titantic), why not help a small country or put kids through college? 

I also saw training day and thought it was another pointless movie with a lot of violence. I did think that Denzel gave a pretty good performance.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I've started watching the old tv western series called GUNSMOKE for the first time in 30 years. No wonder violence predominates in our American society. It's seems like two recurrent themes permeate that series:

1. Ya' wanna' fight about it;

2. Men are tough and not supposed to be sensitive nor show emotion.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

..I don't think there is or should be a connection between charity and the movie industry. You and I pay for tickets to see these movies, and are therefore responsible for the demand; the industry merely responds to this demand. That doesn't mean that charity is somehow deprived. If you really want to know what deprives charities, start with tax rates.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Well put, Anneke. It's private and not public money that funds movie making . Sex and violence sell but not necessarily in that order.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

We hesitated, then changed our mind.

Saw the Michael Douglas movie, "Don't say a word", "Serendepity" and "Bridget Jones Diary" instead.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

You always make great points Anneke. But, how do we get people to stop forking over money for this junk(myself included)?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

"MPAA Rating

R - for brutal violence, pervasive language, drug content and brief nudity "

(http://movies.go.com/movies/T/trainingday_2001/)

I think that should tell you something....


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Anneke: I agree no link between movie and charity. Just nmy way of saying I am a bit bothered by the amount of money that is spend on making a film. I’m also bothered by the salary to actors, sport player. I won’t get into that tonight though…

On a lighter note I saw a great, sweet film this afternoon, it’s a French film Le destin fabuleux d’Amélie Poulin, The Fabulous Destiny Of Amélie Poulin, if it ever plays in your part of the woods don’t hesitate, even if you don’t like subtitles. It will lift your spirit


----------



## relic (Oct 14, 2001)

I agree with Anneke, we can choose what we watch. I wouldn't knock giving to charities but remember the huge number of jobs the film and entertainment industries create. more jobs = less need for charites


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Isa, that movie won a prize at the Toronto Film Festival. I can't wait to see it. I went to see about 6 or 7 movies at the festival; I tend to chose films that are not going to be widely distributed because it's the only chance we get to see them. Lots of Asian films... I'm sure Le destin d'A.P. will come out in a rep theatre eventually... Can't wait to see it!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I do the same at the Montreal Film Festival. I love Japanese films. I'm sorry I wasn't able to attend this year. Unfortunatly it's really the only time we can see foreign films.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

This year was weird because September 11th happened right in the middle of the festival. It nearly got cancelled, and nobody was in the mood to celebrate.

I got to see a really great movie called Samsara about a Tibetan monk (yes,yes, artsy-fartsy, that's my middle name...). If you have a chance it's really beautiful and I think you';ll like it. I had a chance to chat with the director too so I might be a bit biased.

I indulged in only one commercial movie this year: Prozac Nation starring Christina Ricci and Jessica Lange. If you are sick of the old navel-gazing, 2 hours on the shrink's couch type of movie, then don't see it. The characters are all pretty dispicable but it made an interesting statement. I've been watching C.Ricci's career for a while, and I'm always rooting for her, but she always disappoints. This time however, she had an excellent performance, and it wouldn't surprise me if she got rewarded for it.

Isa, if you like Asian films, have you seen "In the mood for love"?
I'd be curious to know what you thought of it...


----------

